# Agenzia di viaggio cercasi....



## Nausicaa (6 Aprile 2013)

M***a.
Mi hanno cambiato tutti gli orari degli aerei. Non so che caspiterina fare, sono tutti sballati. A parte la fatica, che quella, pazienza, il problema è che non so più come organizzarmi per tornare al momento giusto da Fra.

Sbriciolata, mi hai portato spurchia tu?!?!?!

Questa è proprio pesa....


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Aprile 2013)

Che Dio parli alle compagnie aeree per punire una traditrice, sinceramente mi sembra bislacco, quindi tenderei ad escluderlo (anche se non si sa mai).

Eppure, eppure, può una singola persona, nelle vesti del mio ex, causare così tante difficoltà e dolore?

In realtà, la spiegazione più semplice e quindi più probabile è questa: in una situazione difficile e complicata come la mia, gli imprevisti che ulteriormente inabissano possono accadere con più frequenza.
Come diceva Sbri, viaggiando frequentemente, mi capitano più brutte avventure che se io viaggiassi una volta l'anno.

Quando sei in bilico, cadi facilmente, rispetto a quando sei in sedia a dondolo.

E io lo so e me lo ripeto.
E mi snocciolo mentalmente i nomi e i volti delle persone che io considero eroiche, che lottano e hanno lottato fino allo stremo in situazioni disperate.
E mi dico... e mi ripeto...

Ma la verità è che mi sembra di affondare lentamente nella melma.
E che la voglia di dire "ok, mi arrendo", ogni volta diventa più forte.

Non posso arrendermi, non mi arrenderò. Però mi piacerebbe tanto. Tanto.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Aprile 2013)

Sono una madre, innamorata pazza di sua figlia.

Voglio poter lavorare e stare con lei.
Se sto con lei, non posso lavorare. Se lavoro, non posso stare con lei.
Se non lavoro, come do da mangiare a mia figlia? Come?

Abbandono il mio campo?
Ma anche facendolo, che lavoro trovo adesso come adesso?
Ho competenze ahimè estremamente specializzate, non spendibili. Anche accontentandomi di un lavoro qualunque, davvero trovarne è difficile, fosse pure fare l'aiuto domestico.

E se abbandono il mio campo, che esempio sarò per Fra?

E se abbandono il mio campo, che ne sarà di me? Che mi reggo l'anima con lo scotch e lo sputo.

Tutto questo, per dei cambi assurdi di orario...


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Aprile 2013)

Vorrei spegnere la luce e avere qualche ora di sollievo, di benedetto oblio.
Pastiglie magiche non ne prendo più, non le voglio.
Mi si sta spaccando il cuore.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Aprile 2013)

Credevo d'aver trovato un volo da ***, ma non riesco a trovare un treno o bus che mi ci porti in tempo da dove lavoro...


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2013)

Leggo solo ora :unhappy:

Hai risolto?


:abbraccio:


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Aprile 2013)

Leda;bt7961 ha detto:
			
		

> Leggo solo ora :unhappy:
> 
> Hai risolto?
> 
> ...


No...


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa;bt7962 ha detto:
			
		

> No...


Cazzo... 

E pensare di arrivare quando puoi arrivare e lasciare andare l'ansia?
Se più di quello non puoi fare... intanto prima o poi arrivi, ecco!

Di nuovo :abbraccio:, anzi un altro :abbraccio:


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Aprile 2013)

Leda;bt7963 ha detto:
			
		

> Cazzo...
> 
> E pensare di arrivare quando puoi arrivare e lasciare andare l'ansia?
> Se più di quello non puoi fare... intanto prima o poi arrivi, ecco!
> ...


Arrivare quando posso arrivare?
E Fra? E il lavoro?
In qualche modo risolverò, ma a costo del tempo sia con Fra sia col lavoro.
Più tempo di viaggio, più chilometri, più spese (non rimborsate), meno tempo epr Fra e il lavoro.

Sto osservando la mia carriera che si sgretola poco a poco, mentre la reggo con tutte le forze, ma non riesco a far altro che rallentare l'erosione...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa;bt7967 ha detto:
			
		

> Arrivare quando posso arrivare?
> E Fra? E il lavoro?
> In qualche modo risolverò, ma a costo del tempo sia con Fra sia col lavoro.
> Più tempo di viaggio, più chilometri, più spese (non rimborsate), meno tempo epr Fra e il lavoro.
> ...


:abbraccio: sto facendo un rito antisfiga  cara... non mollare perchè riuscirai a far quadrare tutto, vedrai.
Intanto:abbraccio:un altro.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

Grazie ragazze...
Al momento ho risolto, ho risolto...

Ho spanto un fiume di lacrime di sollievo, mi sono sentita strizzata e ciucciata e sputata fuori. Ma ce la faccio...

Grazie :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa;bt7983 ha detto:
			
		

> Grazie ragazze...
> Al momento ho risolto, ho risolto...
> 
> Ho spanto un fiume di lacrime di sollievo, mi sono sentita strizzata e ciucciata e sputata fuori. Ma ce la faccio...
> ...


quando hai bisogno di un rito antisfiga, basta che lo dici. Non funzionano sull'officiante però... ma non si può avere tutto.


----------



## Gian (10 Aprile 2013)

_*Sbriciolata, mi hai portato spurchia tu?!?!?!

*__*Questa è proprio pesa..*_..


ma parlate come i ragazzini?

quanti anni avete care signore ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

Gian;bt8029 ha detto:
			
		

> _*Sbriciolata, mi hai portato spurchia tu?!?!?!
> 
> *__*Questa è proprio pesa..*_..
> 
> ...


Purtroppo e per fortuna, molti più di quelli che mi sento... e che mi danno


----------



## Gian (11 Aprile 2013)

grazie Signora....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Aprile 2013)

Gian;bt8029 ha detto:
			
		

> _*Sbriciolata, mi hai portato spurchia tu?!?!?!
> 
> *__*Questa è proprio pesa..*_..
> 
> ...


Cerchiamo di non rimanerci troppo indietro. L'eta galoppa per tutti. Ma meno per quelli che rimangono giovani dentro


----------



## Gian (14 Aprile 2013)

allora siamo tutti d'accordo....l'importante è sentirsi giovani nei fatti
al di là delle parole e dei semplici atteggiamenti

ciao


----------

